# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Люди видят в других отражение своего характера?

## Irina

*Говорят, что люди склонны воспринимать других так, словно все вокруг имеют те же личностные характеристики и мотивы, что и они сами.  Как вы думаете - это правда?*

----------


## Mouse

В большинстве случаев, правда. Если человек не задумывается над этой идеей, то часто появляются недоразумения.

"Люди видят в других отражение своего характера?" - вспомнил одну притчу:
Шел один человек по дороге в город. На встречу ему шел старец. Этот путник спросил у старца:
-Скажи, старик, в этом городе живут плохие, или хорошие люди?
-А какие были в твоём городе, откуда ты идёшь?
-О, там были злые и завистливые людишки, вот я и решил сменить город.
-Не стоит тебе сюда идти, тут такие же проходимцы.
И путник пошел искать дальше.
Через некоторое время, навстречу старцу шел еще один путник, и поровнявшись с ним, задал такой же вопрос, а старец снова спросил, какие люди окружали его раньше.
О, славные и отзывчивые люди, и хорошие соседи! - сказал путник.
На что старец ответил: не волнуйся, в этом городе тебя ждут такие же прекрасные люди. Путник поблагодарил старца и пошел в город. 

Мораль сей притчи, хоть и в моей интерпретации, думаю понятна.

----------


## JAHolper

Люди живут так как знают, а лучше всего они знают себя. Вот и ко всем остальным относятся как к своим копиям.
А ещё Вадим Зеланд писал, что в окружающих людей больше всего раздражают те отрицательные черты, которыми они сами наделены.

----------


## SDS

> ...А ещё Вадим Зеланд писал, что в окружающих людей больше всего раздражают те отрицательные черты, которыми они сами наделены.


Народная мудрость на эту тему  сказала:
"Не плюй в зеркало, коль рожа крива".

----------

